# L4.01 to be replaced this week



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

That's what a tech rep just told me. It's causing all kinds of problems.

No kidding! 26 mini-watchdogs during the 14 hours it was "off" last night. And now I've lost the video from the component output. It was fine when I watched NCAA basketball last night. Now just a black screen. 

Thank heaven I had S-video cable connected. I can at least watch SD TV, but I'm really pissed that E* did a general rollout of L4.01 without extensive testing.

Tech rep on duty today didn't seem to know much. Just that they had told her new software would be coming sometime this week. I'll try calling tomorrow and see if I can find someone more knowledgable.


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

My HDMI port has no Video after L4.01. My 622 had been error free until this download. 
At least I can watch through the component video.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

MISTRV said:


> My HDMI port has no Video after L4.01. My 622 had been error free until this download.
> At least I can watch through the component video.


I had the same thing happen to me on one of my 622's last week, but I don't think it's L401 related. I powered on one night and nothing, I jiggled the cable and briefly got video back then it went all green then all red then nothing. The cable feels more loose in the back than my other unit, I think it's the hardware problem. You might be in the same boat. I'd suggest calling it into Dish if you haven't already.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BillJ said:


> but I'm really pissed that E* did a general rollout of L4.01 without extensive testing.


Yeah, told me that today ! Fooling around ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Are these the same people who were pissed because L 4.01 was delayed so long.

Hmmm...you're damned if you do , and damned if you don't.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There were people mad just last week that they didn't get L4.01 and wanted to know why they didn't get it... now if it looks like maybe they might be addressing some bugs found and planning another release that addresses those in QUICK fashion... there are people complaining about that.

Agreed... Dish can't win for losing, and there will always be people to complain no matter what they do.

I applaud them for allowing a targetted rollout of L4.01 with volunteer customer testers to help them address some things before the major rollout. We all should be getting a better end-product as a result. But I guess some folks will complain about that too


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Okay, I found the problem with the component video output. The 622's HDTV setup had been changed to 720p. That doesn't work with a 1080i TV. The aspect ratio also had been changed to 4x3 instead of 16x9. 

Now I didn't change it and no one else was in the house, so how did it get changed unless the 622 changed itself? Maybe during one of the 26 miniwatchdog reboots last night?

After this experience I'd suggest anyone having problems view every setting. They may not be what you think they are.

And no, I wasn't one of those people complaining when 4.01 was delayed. In fact, I was concerned when it downloaded because I didn't think there had been enough time for the beta testers to identify problems.


----------



## GATER (Mar 17, 2006)

MISTRV said:


> My HDMI port has no Video after L4.01. My 622 had been error free until this download.
> At least I can watch through the component video.


I had this problem as well. I switched the resolution from 1080i to 720p in the hdtv setup menu. It still is a problem though because it seems i have to do this every time I use the hdmi input. I use the hdmi input with my projector exclusively for now, so I'm not sure why I have to continually change the resolution every time i use my pj.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm one of those that asked for the change. I didn't get the beta tester email but I had volunteered to be one. I got the 2nd roll out so now I know a little bit what it is like to be in their shoes.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

I didn’t volunteer for it but I got it anyway, on both of my 622s…


----------



## santafeguy (Jan 31, 2007)

So with my new instal in a couple weeks, should I expect that 4.01 is going to be my sw ver?


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I checked everything today, and all my settings, recordings, timers, etc were affected by the 4.01 release.
The only odd thing that happened was last night I could not get any reception at all on TV2.
I tried a few soft reboots, but they didn't help.
I kept getting an error message that only said to call support.
TV 2 wouldn't even budge to search for transponders.
It magically began to work after messing around with the receiver for awhile. 
I still don't know what it was that caused everything to return to normal.
Other than that one incident, the 4.01 software has been flawless.
But, if it's been causing problems already, it's better to roll out another update.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

santafeguy said:


> So with my new instal in a couple weeks, should I expect that 4.01 is going to be my sw ver?


Probably not.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Are these the same people who were pissed because L 4.01 was delayed so long.
> 
> Hmmm...you're damned if you do , and damned if you don't.


Exactly!


----------

